# cell/email notification in the event of a power outage



## WFO (Nov 5, 2008)

Our POCO experimented with a device that plugged into the wall outlet and connected to the phone line. When the power failed, it would call the utility and report it.
After finding out that they would often rack up hundreds of dollars of long distance charges on the homeowners phone bill when they failed (the power was still on), we discontinued the project.

Whatever you decide on, get a history on performance from somebody other than the salesman.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I Googled "power outage notification" and found several hits, such as http://www.diycontrols.com/product_...d=136&osCsid=dfcb9f50a30367e1094d6ac6c3319ef6

Some battery backup units can be set to do notifications.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

I have my APC ups hooked up to a linux box. It sends me an email to my BlackBerry whenever the power goes out or there is a power dip. It also sends an email when it comes back up, so long as it wasnt several hours and the UPS went dead.

They make the software for Windows as well. Just make sure that your internet (DSL Modem or Cable Modem) and any other networking gear is on a UPS as well, or the email wont go out.

Total cost for my solution was just the cost of the UPS. (Note, several of the cheap UPS dont interface well with software to send alerts. Cyberpower is one of them.)

------------------

Subject: ENVIRO enviro Power has Failed

DATE : Sun Jun 21 22:33:22 EDT 2009
MODEL : Back-UPS ES 350 
STATUS : ONBATT 
LINEV : 000.0 Volts
LOADPCT : 45.0 Percent Load Capacity
BCHARGE : 100.0 Percent
TIMELEFT : 15.9 Minutes
SENSE : High
LOTRANS : 097.0 Volts
HITRANS : 127.0 Volts
LASTXFER : Input frequency out of range
NOMINV : 120 Volts


---------------

Subject: ENVIRO enviro Power Restored

DATE : Sun Jun 21 22:33:24 EDT 2009
MODEL : Back-UPS ES 350 
STATUS : ONLINE 
LINEV : 119.0 Volts
LOADPCT : 45.0 Percent Load Capacity
BCHARGE : 100.0 Percent
TIMELEFT : 15.9 Minutes
MAXTIME : 0 Seconds
SENSE : High
LASTXFER : Input frequency out of range
XONBATT : Sun Jun 21 22:33:22 EDT 2009
XOFFBATT : Sun Jun 21 22:33:24 EDT 2009


----------



## jorourke (Jun 21, 2009)

AndrewF any chance you could send me more info. on your setup? what apc ups you are using and software?

thanks,
justin


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

This is the software I use on my linux server.

http://www.apcupsd.com/


----------



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

jorourke - I have a similar setup to Andrew's. Definitely a good idea.

But, you might also want to look into a battery-backup sump pump, or a water-powered backup pump. If your friend isn't around to turn on the genny, you might be SOL even with the notification.


----------



## paulw517 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Text message alerts when power fails*



AndrewF said:


> I have my APC ups hooked up to a linux box. It sends me an email to my BlackBerry whenever the power goes out or there is a power dip. It also sends an email when it comes back up, so long as it wasnt several hours and the UPS went dead.
> 
> They make the software for Windows as well. Just make sure that your internet (DSL Modem or Cable Modem) and any other networking gear is on a UPS as well, or the email wont go out.
> 
> ...


Andrew,

What APC UPS do you have and is it enabled for text message alerts when used with this software you have referenced?

paulw517


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I read recently about a guy who set his house up with its own Twitter account. Sensors posted regular messages. I will see if I can find the article. 

I definitely think a back up battery for the sump a good idea whatever you figure out.


----------



## DSmitts34 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Power Loss Alert*

Ran into the same kind of thing. The text message is a bit hard (I have not found one less than $300 plus monthly fees) but you can get a low cost phone dialer with power loss feature. They have their own battery back up and will dial up to 4 numbers and play a recorded message (such as the power is out at xxx)

Here is one of the links but there are plenty of suppliers. The sensor with the dialer will set you back about $125.

http://www.specialtyalarms.com/site/1313932/product/80-513

Dan


----------



## kerry42 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a water alarm with a sensor that is attached to the sump pump pipe at a determined height when power is lost and water rises it senses a high water level and triggers a phone dialer that calls my cell phone


----------



## paulw517 (Jan 18, 2010)

kerry42 said:


> I have a water alarm with a sensor that is attached to the sump pump pipe at a determined height when power is lost and water rises it senses a high water level and triggers a phone dialer that calls my cell phone


Kerry42,

What a the specs/info on this autodialer for cell phone alerts? Does it require a standard land line? I need a text alert when my power goes off and my PC goes into the UPS backup batteries.

paulw517


----------



## kerry42 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes this does need a land line ( Phone Line) it also uses 2- 9 volt batteries is very easy to install ,I have tested several time and works with no problems dials my cell and leaves a message . they also have freeze alarms..Kerry


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

All cell phones text message systems tie your number to an email address. You just find out what that is by looking it up. Att is your area code and phone number @txt.att.net


----------



## curiousB (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Reliance-Cont...f=sr_1_10?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1360190770&sr=1-10


----------

